# A Story that needs to be told



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,
I have mulled over how to tell this story for a couple of days now because it is so important to tell I wanted to do it justice. I have just joined this forum at the beginning of October. It is sort of weird, I have been a Halloween junkie most of my life and was pretty involved with it at an albeit brief, pro level; yet I never _ever_ did a yard haunt or display...ever! Kind of sacrilege to some extent I guess&#8230; millions of excuses including never enough time, finances, other projects, not knowing where to begin&#8230; the list goes on. To beat a dead horse, as mentioned in numerous posts of mine, my life was drastically changed on June 28th with the beating death of my dad and surgery as a result of the same beating for myself&#8230; the court cases and frustrations caused by many issues relating to the case have been both exhausting and mentally challenging, not to mention trying to pick up the pieces left by this tragedy.
I have a lot of 'issues' as the psychologist likes to call them that become very overwhelming in a heartbeat, It effects not only me but everything around my including my wife, my children, my job, friends, etc&#8230; I have changed and I know it, just seems that I have lost the way to get back to where I was before June 28th. Anyway, back to the point&#8230; I needed a hobby, something constructive that would take my mind off of all the B.S. I am going through&#8230; being a Halloween Junkie and the time of year Halloween seemed like a perfect way to redirect some focus and YES it has worked as a charm. Then it happened again, my faith in people was rattled when someone came up on my porch and took a compound miter saw that my dad had bought from me&#8230; wow, I was dumbstruck and hating everything&#8230; I vented on this site and so many of you gave me such encouraging words and it helped, it really did. Not long after this I came online to this site (which has become my 'home') and I had a private message&#8230; it was Jeff from Frighteners Entertainment asking me for my home address&#8230; nothing more, just my address. I gave it to him, not really knowing why he asked for it. When I arrived home from work on Tuesday Oct. 30th there was a package on my couch, my wife was on the treadmill with her headphones on so it was pointless to ask her anything about the package. I went over to the couch and examined it; it was a pretty nice sized package with the Frighteners Entertainment label on the front. At first I didn't make a connection because I knew I didn't order anything (nor had any money to do so) so I opened it not knowing what to expect. When I opened it I was floored, inside this box was a brand new Web Gun that Jeff sells on his site with a personal note from him to not get discouraged and to finish my haunt. I cried, which isn't untypical these days but the reason behind it was dramatically different. Here was Jeff, someone who doesn't know me from Adam and can't even form an opinion of me due to the short time I have been on this board, reach out with a gift of kindness that was not only money out of his own pocket but that of his store's. As mentioned I tried to go the pro route and I can attest that this is a tough industry and competition is not only tight but not many customers in the haunt pool to begin with. Jeff has helped show me that there are still people in this world that care and for that I am forever in his debt. I made a purchase today locally because of the 70% off thing but I vowel to always try and use him for anything I need and I encourage all to do the same not just because he sent me a free item but because he holds himself to an amazing level of integrity. I want to publicly Thank You Jeff for an unprovoked, random act of kindness (not to mention I have been drooling over this item)&#8230; I have used this story not only to my therapist but to my mom who also is having a low opinion of people/society in general. I am proud to know you. I will do what I can to help promote you and your business, privately I told you what I maybe able to do for you. I mean it; please consider it when you are ready.
A Friend,
Rick


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

That is beautiful. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you have been through so much. You sound as though you are making great strides in getting your life back to how you want it to be.

I'm very glad that some of your faith in people has been restored. People can be very disappointing and given what you've experienced, it's understandable that things have gotten on top of you... Then, there are people who's hearts are in the right place. I've had the pleasure of meeting Jeff and he is a great guy.  

Thanks for sharing your story. I hope that things continue to look up for you.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

awww jinkies! Rick.. thanks for sharing your story with us.. and Jeff.. thank you for your kind heart! I knew when I joined this forum it was different than any other, and this just proves it. 

Rick.. I hope you will continue to regain trust in other people and our society in general. It will be a long battle, but I feel your a brave, strong young man who has a lot to look forward to. Everyone here on HF will support you in any way we can personally, it may just be words of encouragement, random acts of kindness (Jeff ) or the occational swift kick in the rump to get you going again, but we are here. Don't hesitate to call on us.

"The way to change the world is by doing one random act of kindness at a time." 

"ANY ACT OF KINDNESS, HOWEVER SMALL, SEEMS BIG IN THE EYES OF THE RECEIVER" 

"Though we all have the fear and the seeds of anger within us, we must learn not to water those seeds and instead nourish our positive qualities — those of compassion, understanding, and loving kindness."


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

<sniff>

thank you for sharing


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I mentioned before that I am able to relate to your view on society, but at the same time, I always (sometimes with great effort) try to leave a door open in hopes of finding other people who are of that small percentage of good people. I am truely joyed that someone like that has pasted through that door for you before you closed it.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

What a great story, thank you for sharing. When you shared your story about the beating and the theft of your saw, I just couldn't imagine how intense your pain and frustration must have been.

I only know Jeff from this forum and ordering a Webcaster from him, but this truly speaks volumes about his character. For him to step up like that and help you feel better about the season (and, more importantly, society in general) is to be commended.

Haunters are truly some of the kindest and most genuine people I have ever met, and I really think you have come to the right place to work through your issues. Take care of yourself, and happy (belated) Halloween.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

higginsr said:


> Hello,
> I have mulled over how to tell this story for a couple of days now because it is so important to tell I wanted to do it justice. I have just joined this forum at the beginning of October. It is sort of weird, I have been a Halloween junkie most of my life and was pretty involved with it at an albeit brief, pro level; yet I never _ever_ did a yard haunt or display...ever! Kind of sacrilege to some extent I guess&#8230; millions of excuses including never enough time, finances, other projects, not knowing where to begin&#8230; the list goes on. To beat a dead horse, as mentioned in numerous posts of mine, my life was drastically changed on June 28th with the beating death of my dad and surgery as a result of the same beating for myself&#8230; the court cases and frustrations caused by many issues relating to the case have been both exhausting and mentally challenging, not to mention trying to pick up the pieces left by this tragedy.
> I have a lot of 'issues' as the psychologist likes to call them that become very overwhelming in a heartbeat, It effects not only me but everything around my including my wife, my children, my job, friends, etc&#8230; I have changed and I know it, just seems that I have lost the way to get back to where I was before June 28th. Anyway, back to the point&#8230; I needed a hobby, something constructive that would take my mind off of all the B.S. I am going through&#8230; being a Halloween Junkie and the time of year Halloween seemed like a perfect way to redirect some focus and YES it has worked as a charm. Then it happened again, my faith in people was rattled when someone came up on my porch and took a compound miter saw that my dad had bought from me&#8230; wow, I was dumbstruck and hating everything&#8230; I vented on this site and so many of you gave me such encouraging words and it helped, it really did. Not long after this I came online to this site (which has become my 'home') and I had a private message&#8230; it was Jeff from Frighteners Entertainment asking me for my home address&#8230; nothing more, just my address. I gave it to him, not really knowing why he asked for it. When I arrived home from work on Tuesday Oct. 30th there was a package on my couch, my wife was on the treadmill with her headphones on so it was pointless to ask her anything about the package. I went over to the couch and examined it; it was a pretty nice sized package with the Frighteners Entertainment label on the front. At first I didn't make a connection because I knew I didn't order anything (nor had any money to do so) so I opened it not knowing what to expect. When I opened it I was floored, inside this box was a brand new Web Gun that Jeff sells on his site with a personal note from him to not get discouraged and to finish my haunt. I cried, which isn't untypical these days but the reason behind it was dramatically different. Here was Jeff, someone who doesn't know me from Adam and can't even form an opinion of me due to the short time I have been on this board, reach out with a gift of kindness that was not only money out of his own pocket but that of his store's. As mentioned I tried to go the pro route and I can attest that this is a tough industry and competition is not only tight but not many customers in the haunt pool to begin with. Jeff has helped show me that there are still people in this world that care and for that I am forever in his debt. I made a purchase today locally because of the 70% off thing but I vowel to always try and use him for anything I need and I encourage all to do the same not just because he sent me a free item but because he holds himself to an amazing level of integrity. I want to publicly Thank You Jeff for an unprovoked, random act of kindness (not to mention I have been drooling over this item)&#8230; I have used this story not only to my therapist but to my mom who also is having a low opinion of people/society in general. I am proud to know you. I will do what I can to help promote you and your business, privately I told you what I maybe able to do for you. I mean it; please consider it when you are ready.
> A Friend,
> Rick


OMG thats so sweet....  *cries*


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that story higginsr. It's people like you and Jeff and all the other members that does make HauntForum a little different.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all the hearteche you've been through, but you came to the right place. The haunt community is full of fantastic people. Jeff is at the top of the list.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

And here all this time I thought Jeff was a ##@%&*!!
Kidding of course! Great story involving two obviously great people. Interesting the "opinions" we form of folks on these forums whom we've never (and will most likely never) met. Jeff presents as someone who goes out of his way to make people happy. How great that he was able to do the same for someone as deserving as yourself.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I agree...*

I have read many of Jeff's posts and have stuck up for him on other forums who have tried to cut him down for his pricing or other products that he sells. Jeff is a professional. A true professional. I have the utmost admiration and respect for him and his company. He is an upstanding member of this forum and truly has a heart as shown by the post above. My hats off to you Jeff and FRIGHTNERS ENTERTAINMENT!

It has been a privledge to share this forum with you. Great job helping out our fellow haunter in his time of need! I hope each of us has a chance to utilize his website and get some great Halloween merchandise from him.

Keep it up Jeff!

Melty


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow, just when you become 'comfortable' with the idea that society is full of selfish bottom feeders who can't be trusted, someone comes along and shakes your whole theory apart! Higginsr, thank you for sharing a piece of yourself, and I wish you continued success in your new-found home, these are good folks here. And Jeff, thank you for proving me wrong!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great story. Thank you for sharing. 

Yeah, Jeff is alright for a feather boa wearing freak.....


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yesterday, I bought three feather boas at the Halloween sales and I thought of Jeff.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Um...okey...*

Does Jeff wear feather boa's? Is there more we need to know about Jeff?? *cough* *cough*

Melty


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW.......... (speechless) 
Higginsr Thank You for sharing with all! 
I also can relate. I lost my grandmother just over a year ago to a home invasion that passed from Blunt Force trauma and Affixation. My grandmother raised me from the age of 14 until her passing. She always made fun of me for my passion for Halloween (in a good way) but had also added a few wonderful things to my slow growing collection. I always think NO MATTER WHAT we should remember the best things. 
With people like Jeff out there, there is still hope for society. Not because of a monetary thing, but because of a random act of kindness!!! I will be sharing this story with my 2 sons who are 12 & 14 when they get home from school!!! Mostly to show what a kind thing can do for a person, but also because they are studying for their Bar- Mitzvahs and have some- what lost faith after our tragedy. This, in our faith is truly a MITZVAH! (Random act of kindness) 
Adam


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL Melty... Check jeff's profile.. There's a purdy pic of him.... 
I have personally met Jeff as well... He's such an awesome guy!!! That's very sweet of you Jeff... **sniff sniff** higginsr.... I hope everything works out for you... Keep your head up... And know that we are always here if you need us.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

great story! Thanks for taking the time to share it. There are still good people out there, even though it more frequent to hear of the bad things going on. This hobby/obsession/insanity IS extremely therapedic, so don't feel like the end of October means it's time to stop. Keep on checking in to this 'home away from home' ALL YEAR LONG....this is truly a great forum full of the best sort of people.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Wow, higginsr, I'm sending much Halloween love your way for you and your family!

I've met Jeff this past June at Ironstock and he is a wonderful person! I can truly imagine him doing something like this!

I know I'm not on here as much as some of the others, but I try and lurk as often as I can. This is a great place with great people!


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

I just ordered some stuff from FE. Sometimes ya gotta support the good guys.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Seamus said:


> I just ordered some stuff from FE. Sometimes ya gotta support the good guys.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

What a nice story!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you for sharing such a wonderful story with us, and Jeff's heart of gold.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great story...thanks for posting that. 
Way to go Jeff!


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Seamus said:


> I just ordered some stuff from FE. Sometimes ya gotta support the good guys.


Absolutely!
 What a great guy! I bookmarked his store

Thanks for sharing higginsr!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your story with us. I've spoken to Jeff on the phone and he seems to be a genuinely nice person. My heart goes out to you and your family. If you ever need a shoulder, or 500, to lean on, we're here for you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Jeff is a rockstar...I declare him Patron Saint of Halloween!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy Hannah....what a rough time for you. I bet your outlet of building a halloween haunt not only helped you, but made many others happy in the process...and that's something to be proud of. I'm sorry for you loss, but having tread some rough waters myself, I know that from being able to look back at those times from this perspective, that things ALWAYS get better...so never give up.

AS for Jeffs kindness...wow...I vented on a minor and insignificant issue here a while ago and he pm'd me with offers to fix something that he had nothing to do with...every time I see something about him, my opinion of his grows. I'm glad he touched you when you needed it, and I think it's awesome you were able to tell us about how it affected you. I think we can all learn from stories like this about what a small act of kindness can do for others. So thanks for your actions Jeff and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad you shared the story. I've never met him or purchased anything from him but from what I've seen around the forum I feel Jeff is one of the true good guys.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Jeff is a rockstar...I declare him Patron Saint of Halloween!


I second the motion! Declaration Passed!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeff is actually very easy to keep happy.

Throw his way some wine, stuffed mushrooms, underwear and a feather boa and he's good!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep jeff is A1 and there is alot more on this site


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Higginsr ~ 
Your story has had such an impact on all of us here....even the one's that do not post only because they don't know exactly what to say, not because they are not touched or do not care. I am grateful that Jeff stepped up to the plate to make your outlook on life a little better. I'm sure he did not do it for recognition so thank you for sharing this with all of us. There are some absolutely wonderful, caring people here and I am glad you found the forum. We are all here for you, some of us are just quieter than others, but know we care and our hearts and prayers are always with you and your family.


----------

